# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software) برنامج برنامج FlashTool لتثبيت الرومات الرسمية

## mohamed73

موقع البرنامج  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   وبعد الدخول للموقع يمكنك الضغط على لسان installation وسترى روابط التحميل  الإصدارة الحالية هي  *Flashtool v0.7.1.0*  * 1ـ ينصح بأخذ نسخة احتياطية عن ملفات الجهاز قبل القيام بأي عملية (الأرقام والصور والفيديو والرسائل ....)* * 2ـ وأن يكون الهاتف مشحونا كفاية حتى لا يقع في مشاكل البطارية أثناء عملية الفلاش* * 3ـ الملفات التي يمكن التعامل معها لا حقتها (ftf) وهي الملفات  الرسمية   لأجهزة اكسبيريا من سوني (لم تعد سوني اريكسون وستنتبهون لذلك مع التحديث الأخير فسيختفي شعار سوني اريكسون وتظهر كلمة sony فقط)*  * لنبدأ العمل :*  * 1ـ حمل البرنامج ونصبه وهنا ستظهر أيقونته على سطح المكتب انقر عليها بالزر  اليمين واختر (فتح موقع الملف) (ويندوز 7 ) وستظهر لديك مجلدات البرنامج  هنالك مجلد هام اريدك أن تتذكره (firmwares)*  * 2ـ ابحث عن الملف الرسمي لجهازك والتي لاحقته (ftf) وضعه في مجلد (firmwares)*  * كمثال على نسخة رسمية*  * نسخة xperia arc خبز الزنجبيل LT15i_4.0.2.A.0.62_Generic Global World.ftf*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * نسخة xperia arc s ايس كريم ساندوتش 4.03* * LT18_4.1.A.0.562_NCB.ftf*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * 3ـ شغل البرنامج ستظهر لوحة مشابهة لهذه اللوحة*  * (من هنا يجب التنويه أنني أستخدم صورا من نسخة سابقة لكنها لن تحتلف كثيرا عن النسخة الحالية)*  **   * أدخل جهازك وسيقرأ معلوماته بعد الانتهاء  اضغط على الزر المشار إليه أعلاه*  * 4ـ سيظهر لديك هذين الخيارين* **  * اختر flashmode* * 5ـ هنا ستظهر لك الأنظمة التي نسختها إلى مجلد* *(firmwares) اختر ما يناسب جهازك منها* **  * سيقرأ البرنامج الملف وقد يستغرق ذلك بعض الوقت* * 6ـ ستظهر لديك بعد ذلك هذه اللوحة لتخبرك بإغلاق جهازك والدخول في حالة (flashmode)*  **  * نفذ ما تطلبه منك بدقة* * اغلق الجهاز*  * بعد التأكد من اغلاقه اضغط زر الرجوع على جهازك الاكسبيريا واوصل الجهاز بالكمبيوتر* * 7ـ المرحلة الأخيرة : بعد أن يتعرف الكمبيوتر على جهازك في هذه الحالة  ستختفي الشاشة السابقة وسيتم تنصيب الروم الرسمي على الجهاز (احرص على عدم  انقطاع التيار الكهربائي عن الكمبيوتر أو انقطاع وصلة اليو اس بي عن  الموبايل) وبعد ذلك سيعلن البرنامج نهاية التنصيب أعد إقلاع الجهاز سترى  المساعد الخاص بسوني اكسبيريا للمساعدة في تنصيب أمورك الشخصية على الهاتف  كما لو انك اشتريته حديثا*

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## abodeabode

شرح حلو ووافي بس سؤال اناحدثت للايس كريم وماعجبتني وحدثت البيسبندلل72روم ال62اديش البيسبند تبعها وازاعندك ارفعلي رابط التحميل واجرك على الله وهل نسخة 8بتشتغل للتفليش

----------


## abo_tamara

مشكور بس عندي mt 15i حدثتو على اخر اصدار الجهاز اشتغل تمام بس من افصل الشحن ينطفي لحالو كأنو دايس على دكمة البور تبعو  ما الحل

----------


## abouelala

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu 
ijhvhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## حسن الشرقاوى

بارك الله فيك

----------


## AZOZTI

جزاك الله خيرا 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## محمدالشمري

معلومات قيمه

----------


## ahmed189

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## bouhaya73

بارك الله فيك

----------


## abodistlit

بارك الله فيك

----------


## soso79

bien

----------


## zrs98

merciiiiiiiii

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

بارك الله فيك

----------


## kadiroo

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*مواقع تحميل الرومات*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

